# Ideas con Divisores de frec Pasivo de 3 vias



## PAGURI (Mar 30, 2008)

buenas, Necesito tener Filtrados los medios y agudos por separado, He visto divisores de frecuencia en venta x www que puden no tener bobinas para estas frecuencias,
podrian sugerirme algun circuito para medios y agudos sin usar bobinas ( no es por no gastar plata si no porque no tengo forma de hacerlas )

majearia poca potencia, digamos unos 40 watt maximo

Desde ya gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

Si todos los divisores de frecuencia de calidad llevan bobinas por algo sera

Las bobinas son faciles de hacer (Para esta aplicacion), en la misma casa de material para bobinados donde compras el alambre de cobre, compras tambien un carrete de transformador para "Enrrollar" el alambre calculas la cantidad de vueltas (No seran muchas) y a enrrollar.

Si no tienes ganas de hacer la bobina, se puede conectar el woofer en directo y el tweeter a travez de un capacitor no polarizado de 2 a 8 uF (Depende del tweeter) pero esto no es muy High Fidelity que digamos.


----------



## PAGURI (Mar 30, 2008)

gracias, como conecto 2 capacitores en serie si no tengo no polarizados, quiero hacer una prueba hoy domingo 
para el caso de los medios o frecuencia arriba de los 1000 hz ¿ de que capacidad habria que usar ?

gracias x tu interes en responder


----------



## pepechip (Mar 30, 2008)

para poner 2 condensadores en serie, con objeto de consegir uno no polarizado, unes los extremos del mismo signo. Bien negativo con negativo o el positivo con el positivo.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

PAGURI dijo:
			
		

> para el caso de los medios o frecuencia arriba de los 1000 hz ¿ de que capacidad habria que usar ?



No era un proyecto de 2 vias, de donde salio el rango medio ?

El rango medio lo conectas como el tweeter pero con 22 a 47 uF (No polarizados,  dependiendo del RM) en serie.

Ojo al piojo:
Cuando conectas capacitores en serie la capacidad total se reduce a la mitad, 2 capacitores de 10 uF en serie dan un resultado de 5 uF. 


Si no colocas bobinas estas creando un cortocircuito para altas frecuencias que puede acabar con tu amplificador o con suerte solo sobrecargarlo


----------



## PAGURI (Mar 30, 2008)

es de 3 vias, solo que obvie preguntar por el woofer que lo conecto directo ya que por lo que entiendo indefectiblemente lleva bobina para atenuar por lo que no podria hacerla

nota : .......compre el jueves 27 /3 un juego de teewter GBR con filtro incorporado nopolarizado, pero anduvo solo 10 minutos y dejo de andar, estaba muy caliente, le debo haber metdo unos 40 o 50 contiunos cuando acusan que son para 100W....
no quiero quitarle el filtro por la garantia....

una ultima pregunta asi conecto, pruebo y les cuento que paso 
al conectar los en serie cuales polos quedan unidos y por ende cuales son los que entran y sale la señal.

GRACIAS A TODOS X EL INTERES EN RESPONDER, HABRA RESPUESTA SOBRE LAS PRUEBAS


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

Al conectarlos para configuracion No Polarizados, es indistinto la entrada y la salida, puedes conectar cualquiera como entrada o salida


----------



## macraig (Mar 30, 2008)

Una Aclaracion. 
* El termino correcto a usar es FILTROS. Un divisor de frecuencia es algo completamente diferente.

Salu2.


----------

